# Editing Posts



## forty_caliber (Aug 14, 2010)

I seem to have lost the ability to edit my posts.  The EDIT button seems to be missing in action.  

.40


----------



## kadesma (Aug 14, 2010)

Your edit area is right at the bottom where you see it edit and quote
kadesma


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Aug 14, 2010)

After a certain amount of time you can no longer edit your posts. I think it's 20 minutes or something like that.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 14, 2010)

That's right you have 15-20 minutes to edit your post then the button disappears when your time is up.  It the edit you wanted to do is a serious issue such as a misleading statement or an error in a recipe, a mod can fix it for you.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Aug 14, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> That's right you have 15-20 minutes to edit your post then the button disappears when your time is up.  It the edit you wanted to do is a serious issue such as a misleading statement or an error in a recipe, a mod can fix it for you.



See there, sometimes I do pay attention in class.


----------



## forty_caliber (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!  That explains it.

.40


----------



## Janet H (Aug 15, 2010)

If you have a post that needs an edit after the edit window has passed, just contact a moderator and ask for an assist - we're happy to help.


----------



## spork (Aug 15, 2010)

Or, you can just let your original post be, so that other DC members can reply, "you're wrong! you're a clueless dolt!"  Makes for a livelier discussion.  Most of my editing impulses go that way.

Thanks for asking the question .40, I was wondering about it too.

(Shoot, I just went and did my first edit!  Yay!  When I realized that I mis-wrote the caliber number.)


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 15, 2010)

spork said:


> Or, you can just let your original post be, so that other DC members can reply, "you're wrong! you're a clueless dolt!"  Makes for a livelier discussion.  Most of my editing impulses go that way.
> 
> Thanks for asking the question .40, I was wondering about it too.
> 
> (Shoot, I just went and did my first edit!  Yay!  When I realized that I mis-wrote the caliber number.)



If you admit a mistake we still get to call you a clueless dolt!


----------

